# Shorter High quality Bits?



## Machinst_Anthony (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello, 

Im currently using Bits purchased from a company called Dimar. Their website is: 

If you google their page, you can easily find the bits we're using. Click the products tab, then Routing, and right at the top of the list is "Aluminium router Bits" all the information is available there in PDF.

Their use has primarily been aluminium, but we've been having problems with breakage. I believe this is due to the length of the bits in relation to the material we are cutting through, which is only half inch aluminium. 

The solution it seems would be to have bits with a shorter cutting length. We never go through more than 1/2 inch of Aluminium, Would anyone know where we can find such bits?


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Would be looking at onsrud for routing through AL.
Outside cuts? Then nearly any carbide tool will do.
A 1/2" is a country mile in Al. on inside cuts, however.
It is something I do inside & out but not an in-your-face app.
Has taken this tech sometime to master this stuff.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Anthony if the bits you "can get" are too long then any "bit sharpener" can shorten them, it may be that you could take some off the shaft and some of the cutting end, if you do only use them for one job, and you don't ever need them to be the original length, and you cannot find bits that are shorter, then get them cut down, you could get just one or two cut down and then try them, if they last longer then getting them cut would be worthwhile, at least you would know if this bit would last longer, if it was shorter, it may turn out that they would still break at the same rate regardless of how long they are. NGM


----------



## dougjones (Nov 23, 2012)

I have not much knowledge about the bits, but i like makita brand.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Anthony, how are you using these bits? Free hand, table mounted or CNC? What cutting diameter, shank and cutting length are you using now? Wet or dry?


----------



## Machinst_Anthony (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for all your suggestions guys! 

@ Mike: 

We're using them in a CNC setup. Our Machine is a German made HIGH-Z S400 by CNC Technik. Its not very large, but we've secured it to an large metal table. We are using oil in our setup to keep the bit cool, and cleaning up the material after each pass. 

if you go to the Dimar Canada website, Click the products tab, then Routing, and right at the top of the list is "Aluminium router Bits" all the information is available there in PDF. i would just post the link, but the forum wont let me.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Anthony, the biggest cause of bit breakage in CNC systems is improper feed rate or speeds. I am moving this thread to our CNC section where it will get the attention of other CNC users. My one suggestion is if you are using a standard profile bit consider Whiteside.


----------



## geotek (Mar 4, 2012)

Speeds and feeds is the name of the game. But you also need to consider coolants. In milling operations we usually use flood coolant of a water soluble oil (1 part oil, 20 parts water), or a mist system using the same stuff. It's messy, but the machines are designed for it. In your case you might want to use the Micro-drop system by Trico. It uses a large volume of cooling air with just a tiny bit of cutting lubricant. It keeps to mess way down, but the air cools the tool and keeps the chips away from the cut.


----------

